# Trying to adopt from a rescue & frustrated



## Missyrip (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm a bit frustrated so I apologize if this sounds offensive. We just lost our last GSD 2 weeks ago and looking for another. I have been glued to petfinder & adopt-a-pet searching endlessly. There are NONE in our area but lots in other populated areas by rescues. However, we can't adopt because we are out of their area. 

I thoroughly understand the reasons for scrutinizing potential adopters, but it seems like things have gone overboard. One rescue has 100 animals still waiting for homes and they complain they are too busy and slow in processing adoptions. They average 28 adoptions per month which means for some animals it will be 3-4 months before they get adopted.

We've had GSD (&cats) for 20yrs and are willing to send photos of our house, yard, dog beds, have local Humane Society officers do a home visit (we'd pay the time) and anything else necessary to convince rescue organizations that we are nice & trustworthy. Meanwhile, all these dogs are stuck in fosters waiting to be adopted. There are enough seniors and black dogs that we know will be adopted last, if at all.

When we've adopted in past years there were always GSD in shelters, but with the huge increase in rescue organizations, there aren't any left. I'm also hearing that many rescues go into rural areas to save the animals (a good thing of course!) but take them back to the rescue area only (usually more populated) to be put out for adoption in that specific area. 

So can anyone enlighten me on how to adopt a dog from a rescue? Why rescues don't share resources and help regular folk like us adopt animals from afar? Do any of you have a difficult time trying to adopt from a rescue?

Again, I'm not cutting down on rescues because I think they do good work, I'm just frustrated that all the rescues mandate local adoptions and feel shut out. Why not work together to facilitate distant adoptions or transfer the dog to an approved adoption organization who could then scrutinize the adopters.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where are you located at?

The reason for a locality restriction is if the rescue has the dog returned for whatever reason, the dog is in a reasonable driving distance.


----------



## Missyrip (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for reading. I understand the time & money & distance idea, but I just wish they'd be open to people like us who don't return animals. Even with a local adoption, there's still no guarantee that the dog would be returned to the same rescue.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## Missyrip (Oct 10, 2012)

NW PA. Most rescues in my 500 mile search are in the Phil, D.C., Balt areas.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I totally understand your frustration. We tried our local shelter and rescue, then eventually had to go to a breeder for our GSD. The dog population at our animal shelters is mostly small chihuahau mixes or pit mixes. Ten years ago you could find a GSD. It seems the rescues are able to pick up the GSD's before they are ever exposed to the public in the county shelters. We inquired about a GSD we saw at the shelter, it had not been there 3 days yet so not adoptable, then when I inquired a few days later,it's been fostered, not available. Same thing happened with my daughter when she tried to adopt a pure bred bulldog - made both of us fill out a ton of paperwork, then dog is always at foster home, never given opportunity to meet dog.

Although it is ideal for a dog without a home to be fostered in a loving home, the rescues requirements are more strict and more expensive than adopting from the county. Besides the normal paperwork and adoptions questions, a Vet referral and home inspection. Also your point about only adopting locally makes it difficult too. The younger pups we saw at rescues were out of our area, so we or they lost out too.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Gretchen said:


> I totally understand your frustration. We tried our local shelter and rescue, then eventually had to go to a breeder for our GSD. The dog population at our animal shelters is mostly small chihuahau mixes or pit mixes. Ten years ago you could find a GSD. It seems the rescues are able to pick up the GSD's before they are ever exposed to the public in the county shelters. We inquired about a GSD we saw at the shelter, it had not been there 3 days yet so not adoptable, then when I inquired a few days later,it's been fostered, not available. Same thing happened with my daughter when she tried to adopt a pure bred bulldog - made both of us fill out a ton of paperwork, then dog is always at foster home, never given opportunity to meet dog.
> 
> Although it is ideal for a dog without a home to be fostered in a loving home, the rescues requirements are more strict and more expensive than adopting from the county. Besides the normal paperwork and adoptions questions, a Vet referral and home inspection. Also your point about only adopting locally makes it difficult too. The younger pups we saw at rescues were out of our area, so we or they lost out too.


I had similar frustration when trying the rescue route. I ended up getting one from craigslist off a person who can't keep the dog anymore.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

You should sign up to be a foster, then just decide to be a foster failure. That seems to work for most people and for whatever reason its the perfects loop hole. ALSO while you are decided if this is the pup for you they pay for EVERYTHING in the mean time. 

Seems like somethings wrong with that system. Just my opinion.

BTW I am not saying that people here abuse this, I am just saying its a loop hole.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Look into Big Dogs, Big Hearts in NY. Also GSR-SP.com in Philly. I used to help with the applications and I know that they have approved in Pittsburgh before.

And believe me when I say...there is NO shortage of GSD's in kill shelters regardless of the number of rescues.

Here is a senior in a local NEPA no kill that has been waiting over a year
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...916-east-smithfield-pa-erik-white-senior.html


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I think you aren't aware of the shoe string budgets and skeleton staff of these rescues and that most of the people running a rescue have full-time jobs. The rescue I foster for has only one person running it; that's it. She can't do very many more adoptions than she does now due to time limitations.

There is some collaboration between the local rescues, but some are all-breed, some are various purebreed, and they all have different rules for adoption so they don't work together on that. They do swap dogs to get the dogs in the appropriate rescues and will refer people to a more appropriate rescue for what they are looking for.

You say you don't return dogs and will send pics and all that. That's great, but you have no idea how many people flat out lie on their applications so unless she goes to their home in person, there's no way to know for sure where the dog will end up.

I know this may be frustrating for you, but blame it on all the unscrupulous people out there that it has to be this way.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

what about the DDR type dog you are working with Michelle??? He is in a shelter right????

From what I understand, the Pittsburgh shelters are almost all pits and mixes....very very few of anything else 

Lee


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It does take patience to adopt but you said you've only been looking for 2 weeks? That isn't very long. Although adoption policies may seem excessive, they are put in place to protect the animals. You would not believe how many people pass themselves off as great homes and it turns out not to be the truth at all. I am not doubting you but I am just saying that shelters and rescues have been repeatedly burned. 

Just check out Craig's List--people are on there flipping dogs every day and lying through their teeth about where they got them, etc. Who knows where those dogs eventually end up? 

There are lots of dogs in Ohio shelters and many of them do adopt out of state. I personally prefer to pay the extra money and adopt a dog through a reputable rescue b/c I have a better idea what I'm getting, better vet care and they can cat test, etc. 

I have had cats and dogs for more than 25 years and all have been adopted through shelters or rescues. Rafi was my last dog adoption and I spent 2 months looking and talking to rescues/shelters before I found the right match. I've never for a moment been sorry that I spent that time though--he is the perfect dog for me! :wub:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> what about the DDR type dog you are working with Michelle??? He is in a shelter right????


they haven't eval'd him. He's not on the adoption list yet as far as I know. He is not in any danger...it's a no kill shelter.


----------



## Missyrip (Oct 10, 2012)

Agree with the realities of rescues getting burned by adopters, having zero money. I get it, well aware. The most frustrating part is inquiring on THE dog I want (because it resembles past dog) and the first question they ask me is where do I live; and based on that I am disqualified. No tell me why you want this dog or past experience. Just wrong location. 

And maybe 2 weeks isn't long enough time to search nowadays, but when I've found THE one, why not save it? To me 2 weeks is plenty of time compared to walking into a shelter and walking out with 2 GSDs within a few hours. That was 9 yrs ago. Times have apparently changed. It's all relative.

Thanks Jax for linking the white one, he's beautiful, however, we are looking for a female. Poor fella.

Narny, creative idea on the fostering but I'm out of their immediate area so I'm sure I'd be disqualified just for location. Here's a kicker - they travel right past my location to do the prison-dog training program in another state. 

So here's a new question - anyone know how long a rescue will keep a dog if there are no local adopters? I wonder if after a year they'd consider us or would they keep tossing out our application?


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

We adopted our GSD, Jaeger, from MVGSDR, he actually was rescued from Kansas, and was fostered in Iowa. We live in northern Indiana. That rescue group went out of their way to help pair us up with a dog we felt comfortable with, and the foster home kindly drove half way with Jaeger so I wouldn't have to make the whole trip to his home! They allowed another rescue certified person to do a home visit that was closer to my home for the initial app, too. 
Don't give up! You might want to try contacting them, the lady I initially dealt with was Norma Jewell, and she was very nice to work with. 
I still keep in touch with the foster who had Jaeger, too, nice guy! Good luck!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

There are rescues that do distance adoptions. It sounds like you have a particular dog in mind, and if that particular rescue dos not do distance adoptions, you are out of luck.
There are awesome dogs in shelters - if you are open to a shelter adoption. Nowadays there are good transports available and it is easy to move dogs from other states. Many great dogs die in shelters every day and you have many options if you are flexible.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I have done transport from NC to NOVA. Rescues DO move dogs around and will often coordinate up/down the coast to facilitate. I can't foster, but I can transport. I was humbled by the people who volunteered to drive little Max for hundreds of miles to help him get to a foster family. 

Where there is a will, there is a way. I found several transport opportunities on this forum, right after I joined. 

I do hope you won't give up. I completely understand how badly you want a new pack member. I would venture to say that if you need transport help, we can help you on here. 

Let us know...


----------



## Missyrip (Oct 10, 2012)

WW, Rebel, that's what I'm talking about. Its stories like yours that both give me hope and frustrate me. It's do-able but the door was slammed in my face. There was no effort to even talk about it. I guess unfortunately it depends on the people.

Yes, I've been looking in shelters, too, and now looking at another dog 4hrs away knowing I'll never get the ONE (and knowing she'll be stuck in foster for a long time).

S'smom - I'm thinking of helping with transport too. I missed the boat on buying a farm and saving all the animals!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

The Baltimore shelter BARCS has a nice 2yo male if you are up for a drive.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

You'll find the one! Don't give up.

We looked at rescues for months before applying and then it was another four months before we finally got our dog. There were so many amazing dogs that went through the rescue in those months and a couple that we came very close to getting and something would happen and it didn't work out. The wait felt like forever and every time it didn't work out with a dog we really liked we were crushed and wanted to give up.
We finally ended up with the perfect dog and I can't imagine having any other. 

Have you actually spoken to anyone from any of the rescues near you? The rescue we adopted from says they only do adoptions in NC, SC, and VA, but they pull dogs from a wider range and I know of one dog they sent to NYC. Would it be possible to email or call someone with the rescue and explain your situation?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I wanted to repeat the advice that you will find a new family member. It might take some time, but you will find a great dog.

My best advice is to find the right rescue to work with, go through the application procedure with that rescue and then fall in love with a dog. Get all your ducks in a row and then start looking at the individual dogs that are available with that rescue.

Don't let the distance requirements deter you. There are good rescues out there that do adopt across state lines. Find them, and then start the application process. 
Sheilah


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Your post could have been mine last year. I too live in an area with no GSD rescues. After we lost our beloved Shadow we wanted another friend for us and for his brother. Rather than trying an out of area rescue, I suggest you find a rescue close by that does a varity of breeds. Get to know them and let them get to know you. An all breed rescue, once they get to know you maybe be able to network and get in the type of dog you are looking for. 

Here is the darling we were able to adopt. 










we also wound up with this guy.... we couldn't resist.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

How I wish I lived in an area with rescues doing that. Instead, I'm the only GSD-specific volunteer in a public-intake shelter that's overflowing with GSDs. If I don't take pictures, they don't even show up on Petfinder and languish in a kennel with no one knowing they are even there. We have eight available for adoption right now. We got a heads-up that five more are coming (including some 5-mo. old purebred pups). None of our dogs is "safe" unless they are lucky enough to get into foster. We gladly adopt out-of-state for the right applicant, though we try to have a local rescue do a home check, when possible. We are desperate for one of those mythical, well-funded rescues who goes into rural areas to find us in Louisiana!

I know you feel frustrated, but believe me, there are GSDs dying in shelters for lack of rescue. Please keep trying--there's a dog out there meant for you, waiting for you to find her. 

What are you specifically looking for in a dog, besides a female?


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I live in Indiana, and was going to adopt a GSD that was at the shelter that Magwart volunteers for in Louisiana. He was walking out the door with his new family as I was calling to pay his adoption fee. I was disappointed, but it wasnt meant to be. I now have Balen who is from Kentucky. Just so happened that his rescuer was coming to Indiana for her daughters wedding 3 days after I contacted her, so she even brought him to me and let me tell you- he is _perfect_ for our family. I guess my point is- dont rush it, the right dog will find *you* Keep looking but remember that each dog that didnt work out, brings you one dog closer to the one thats meant for you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Warren, PA
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Warren, PA | Audi

Mentor, PA - 3 females in rescue
Dogs Hope

Several females in western PA
Pet Search Results: Adoptable german shepherd Pets in Simcoe, ON: Petfinder


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I would also like to point out that the dogs that end up in rescue are the animals that would otherwise be euthanized in shelters. They are moved to rescue to save their life and the life of the animal that ends up in the spot that opens up.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

If you are willing to travel, or work with a local (not to you) group..... there are plenty of GSDs in the south.
Sable female at our local pound: (currently page 6) http://www.columbusga.org/publicservices2/animal_control/impound/


Needs home: http://columbusga.craigslist.org/pet/3329370430.html
Local Humane Society: PAWS Humane (listed as Malinois mix)
Local HS: (male) PAWS Humane

Two female puppies at AC near here: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | LaGrange, GA | Kennel 34 (two female puppies)


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

And here is a heart breaking one: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Warner Robins, GA | 2637 Hope

There are paid transports for rescues available as I have put a few dogs on their way north.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

gagsd said:


> If you are willing to travel, or work with a local (not to you) group..... there are plenty of GSDs in the south.
> Sable female at our local pound: (currently page 6) Impounded Animals | Animal Care & Control :: Columbus, Georgia Consolidated Government


Page 5 now, but I want the sweet-looking boy on Page 7...:wub:

The two puppies are adorable, too.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

The boy was just picked up today. Looks like a puppy.
Point being.... There are a ton of GSDs available.... Just not all in the "right" location.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

gagsd said:


> The boy was just picked up today. Looks like a puppy.
> Point being.... There are a ton of GSDs available.... Just not all in the "right" location.


I'm so glad he found a home. My home is at its maximum puppy capacity for now. I'm all talk.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Not found a home.... Picked up by animal control. Perhaps his owner will come to claim him.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh, well, I feel like an idiot now. Sorry, I read that as picked up like...from the shelter.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Missyrip I feel your frustration. 

There is a GSD in my future and I am doing my best to adopt one from a Rescue. I applied to a local one for a K9, filling out the standard form. Against my rule of tumb and better judgment I gave out personal information to a stranger on the WWW. In turn I received a very bizarre unprofessional response to my application. The 'director' never responded to my two follow up emails trying to discuss the matter / work something out.

I'm now left to obsess about where my personal information has ended up.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Having adopted two German shepherd dogs since 2005, I have tremendous respect for some rescue groups. At least some are composed of people dedicated to the best life possible for the dogs in their care. Recognizing that the first priority is the dog's welfare, you can understand their requirements that may seem excessive or arbitrary. For the record, we do not have a fence and our dog is alone at home for about 9h a day, and two rescue groups worked with us. I think that really made a difference for us, that we could discuss our needs and the dog's needs and make everybody happy.

Good luck,
Mary Jane


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

The Packman said:


> Missyrip I feel your frustration.
> 
> There is a GSD in my future and I am doing my best to adopt one from a Rescue. I applied to a local one for a K9, filling out the standard form. Against my rule of tumb and better judgment I gave out personal information to a stranger on the WWW. In turn I received a very bizarre unprofessional response to my application. The 'director' never responded to my two follow up emails trying to discuss the matter / work something out.
> 
> I'm now left to obsess about where my personal information has ended up.


Yikes which rescue was this so we know who to stay away from?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sandusky, OH

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Sandusky, OH | PIPPY

Pippy is a 3 year old housebroken female German Shepherd. She is very shy at first but will warm up quick. She can sit and shake on command. Pippy is a little under weight and needs some tender loving care. She is available for adoption on Sunday,


----------



## Missyrip (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, I haven't checked in since I wrote this thread and haven't read all the comments. Been a bit busy with our new GSD! We found her at a HS shelter - a 4 hour drive! (I hope this thread started a convo for ideas not slamming rescues)

I'd load a pic but this site doesn't let me upload from my computer. 

Pippy is very cute and very similar to our dog that just died - thanks! A few days late but since her link isn't working now, I'm guessing she's been adopted.


----------



## Zinitim (Oct 19, 2012)

I found and adopted a pup using PetFinder last March. However, it was NOT a GSD. I, unfortunately, am now too old and disabled to give. GSD the life it deserves. The last time I tried to adopt a rescued GSD I was turned down by German Shepherd Rescue! Duh! Why? I have NO idea. Fenced yard, beautiful new home on quiet dead end, over 20 years experience with GSD's. I went out and bought one instead. That was over 12 years ago, and I just had to put her to sleep a few days ago. She was my best friend and constant companion. And I would never have met her if I had received the rescue. So, don't give up. There IS a dog out there for you. Try PetFinder. Or go to a breeder.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

there are good rescues out there and over the top ones... i was turned down by numerous rescues because i live in an apt... i walk my dogs every day and they get more attention with the walks, my apt manager gave stellar recommendations for me, so did friends,vet, and co workers.. stilll i was denied due to living in an apt with no yard... even the local shelters i contacted declined me due to having a pit mix and living in an apt.. i kept persisting, and finally found a rescue willing to work with me. i looked at craigslist to, since the rescue that would work with me i didnt like them due to their issues with dogs being returned at a high rate and they had some issues with unstable dogs.. so i stuck to craigslist . took 2 years but i found my gsd on craigslist.. the worst part was that i used to do rescue for many years, and i always had no problem adopting to people who lived in apts.... or had no fenced in yard....

take your time, you will find someone to work with to find a great dog


----------

